# Bugs hunt of no Bug II



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 8, 2009)

Bugs hunt of no Bug II


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 12, 2009)

And this is an orchid farm, another half hour drive away, all kinds of high-tech cultivated orchid species.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 12, 2009)

Those are beautiful flowers.  The set-up looks similar to greenhouses I've seen here in the U.S.... except for the signs in a different language!  :lol:


----------



## robelgado (Feb 12, 2009)

you should put an H.Coronatus on one of the orchids  

See how they camouflage


----------



## nasty bugger (Feb 12, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Those are beautiful flowers.  The set-up looks similar to greenhouses I've seen here in the U.S.... except for the signs in a different language!  :lol:


Probably owned by asians though. There used to be miles of flower fields in south phoenix when I was a kid, and they were all owned by japanese people that my parents went to school with.

My dad used to call a drive through there 'the sweet drive'  

They've sold all the land for houses now, just like most of the old farm land in the valley here. I guess taxes are more important than feeding people.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 12, 2009)

Wonderful orchid farm Luke. If it is not too far from your place i hope to visit this wonderful place when i drop by Taiwan this Summer.



Fisherman_Brazil said:


>


Less than $10 for 16 orchid bulb? wow that's a great bargain.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 13, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Less than $10 for 16 orchid bulb? wow that's a great bargain.


  Where did you see that?!!   :lol:


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 13, 2009)

Yen, my brother, that is exactly I will take you to,

spa, orchid farm, wisky winery, and secret mantis breeding ground! See you soon.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 13, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Those are beautiful flowers.  The set-up looks similar to greenhouses I've seen here in the U.S.... except for the signs in a different language!  :lol:


The technology platform may look the same, but the contents.

I agree US is the leader of the cutting age techology, but after all, the world belong to the whole world.



robelgado said:


> you should put an H.Coronatus on one of the orchids  See how they camouflage


Been attempted to do so, but actually, mantids not standing still on it as it surposed to be.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 13, 2009)

Brightens my wintery day! Thanks for sharing. I like to say I collect orchids, but the truth is I don't care for them well because I have so many bugs to take care of.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 16, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Where did you see that?!!   :lol:


I read chinese  

Also, 1 usd ~ about 34 Taiwanese dollars.


----------

